# Memorial Day Party



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

Well the party was fun, surprised my ex-girlfriend showed up. I took about 20 photos but only three came out, all the others came out very blurry. I guess I need a new camera. 


A few hanging around the booze.







Group shot in the family room. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m on the far left, got my hair cut a little too short.






And the giants wife Diane, I call her husband the giant because heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s 6Ã¢â‚¬â„¢5 and 300lbs.


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2009)

Great pics Rich,
It looks like you and your friends had a lot of fun


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Isa. 

Looks like another party tonight at Opah's here in Aliso. I'll post my wild New Years Party. I can't figure out how I attract all these darn drinkers lol


----------



## BigBiscuit (May 29, 2009)

If your giant friend is nice, you could call him the BFG (Big Friendly Giant)

I think that is a book by Roald Dahl.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

BigBiscuit said:


> If your giant friend is nice, you could call him the BFG (Big Friendly Giant)
> 
> I think that is a book by Roald Dahl.



He actually is. He would be there for any friend. Tonight IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll be seeing him at OpahÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s for a cocktail, I think IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll call him BFG from now on lol.


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2009)

I guess I'm just noisy, but how does an ex-girlfriend surprise you at your own house at a party that you set up?


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

Candy said:


> I guess I'm just noisy, but how does an ex-girlfriend surprise you at your own house at a party that you set up?



She knows quite a few of the people who came over; I think she wanted to make amends. As far as IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m concerned we can be friends, but nothing else, would never work.


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

BFG was my favorite Roald Dahl book as a kid ! Another great party Rich 
She sure sounds like she likes making amends - I BET she just likes keeping an eye on you !


----------

